# WhiteRip Problem "Passes" Sincroprint



## Andres45 (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm testing the demo version of whiterip and the syncoprint function, but I believe the program is bugged

I select to pass 2x the white and 2x the color synchronized, but, it only passes once white and 1 color, and creates copies (print queue) of the new passes, this would be like a "simple copy"

is that so? Can not pass 2x the white and 2x the color in the sincroprint mode?


----------



## evnetwork (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, 
the sincroprint mode allows the machine to print white and color at the same time. The number of passes that you set is mainly used in the NORMAL printing where you might want to print, for example, the white underbase two or three times before printing the color.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Andres45 said:


> I'm testing the demo version of whiterip and the syncoprint function, but I believe the program is bugged
> 
> I select to pass 2x the white and 2x the color synchronized, but, it only passes once white and 1 color, and creates copies (print queue) of the new passes, this would be like a "simple copy"
> 
> is that so? Can not pass 2x the white and 2x the color in the sincroprint mode?


What is brand and model of your printer?


----------

